# To the two young guys spearing by the bob sikes bridge



## OnGrade

I hope I did not offend you when I said y'all need to get a dive flag and to watch the regs on places you can spear. I wasn't trying to force you out of the water, it's just that I didn't want y'all getting in trouble. It sucks that there isn't really anywhere to spear around here without a boat, but when someone gets caught by the marine patrol, it comes back on the whole sport. I hope y'all did well, but read up on the regs, follow them, and help everyone else out!


----------



## aquatic argobull

That ain't smart, but like the OP said, I understand the frustration of not having any good spots that you can access without a boat. You can spear at park east, but about the only good thing there is 10-11" mangroves and small spadefish. I'd like to find a good inshore spot to find some flounder...


----------



## KingCrab

Had some young guys last year pull right up to us at 3 mile. Jumped in with spear guns. Didn't say anything till they left. Advised them to read up on the rules.:blink:


----------



## aquatic argobull

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm under the assumption that since there's no fishing allowed on the 3 mile bridge, spearfishing is legal. As long as you have a dive flag.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

From FWC's site...

"You *may NOT* spearfish...Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed."

My take is that spearfishing would be allowed near the 3 Mile Bridge, since fishing is not allowed from the bridge. However, spearfishing is not allowed within 100 yards from the fishing pier adjacent to the bridge.


----------



## hjorgan

So all those dudes I see spearing at Fort Pickens are in violation?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

hjorgan said:


> So all those dudes I see spearing at Fort Pickens are in violation?


Spearfishing is not allowed within park jurisdiction, which I believe is the closer of one mile off-shore or to the intercostal shipping lane. Spearfishing is also not allowed near a jetty or fishing pier, whether they are in a park or not.


----------



## Ozeanjager

*Jettison*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> Spearfishing is not allowed within park jurisdiction, which I believe is the closer of one mile off-shore or to the intercostal shipping lane. Spearfishing is also not allowed near a jetty or fishing pier, whether they are in a park or not.


I thought it was the last 500 feet of any jetty 1500 ft or longer.


----------



## sealark

Bryan that's correct that also applies to commercial fishing. The reason I am commenting is that if those rules apply ALL the area that is between the channel and pickins property should be off limits to any charters. or spear fishing. But what happens is if the park service gets a bug they enforce it an example is the Bait boats, mullet fisherman on the Gulf side and flounder giggers along the shallows. Sometimes they enforce and sometimes they don't.


----------



## woody88

the fwc regulation is as follows... "Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed" this means you can spearfish anywhere on the Gulf Breeze side of the 3 mile bridge because their is no public or commercial fishing pier there. enjoy!


----------



## OnGrade

You revived a post from two years ago


----------



## Evensplit

OnGrade said:


> You revived a post from two years ago


Like a fine wine...:thumbsup:


----------



## OnGrade

Must have been boxed wine


----------



## woody88

Kingcrab responded to your thread by saying "Had some young guys last year pull right up to us at 3 mile. Jumped in with spear guns. Didn't say anything till they left. Advised them to read up on the rules" So obviously i was responding to his comment about 3 mile bridge...but thanks for helping me with my landmarks.


----------

